# 1973 varsity sport



## Elnutty (Feb 1, 2017)

Picked this one up about 2 months ago 26" frame has a 9" tall head tube ! Bought it off of the original owner 6'7" he had the pedals and bars switched when new ! And added the child seat / book rack  pretty nice bike needs new decals ( his kids wore them off climbing on the frame )


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 1, 2017)

Wow, I could hang myself on that.


----------



## Elnutty (Feb 1, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Wow, I could hang myself on that.



Yeah the top bar is 36" I'm 6'5" and I can barely ride it !


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 2, 2017)

Not a 27" frame?Sure looks like it


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 2, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Not a 27" frame?Sure looks like it



*Varsity Sport Without Fenders*

Model 120 20" frame Varsity ........$102.95
Model 122 22" frame Varsity ........$102.95
Model 124 24" frame Varsity ........$102.95
Model 126 26" frame Varsity ........$102.95


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice bike,good to see you are tall enough to ride it . I had a 27" 1978 Le Tour III at one time,I am 6' tall . It rode great once I was on it and going down the road. Mount and dismount was a bit tricky.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 2, 2017)

They also made 27" frame bikes, I had one.Not sure if they were special order or not.I realized it was tool tall for me after a short time....I think my screen plays tricks with my eyes,that frame looks way bigger than my 26" frame S/T and Conti.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 2, 2017)

Schwinn never made a 27" size EF frame (and there were no special orders), however they did make a 28" size Continental in '82-'83:





It is interesting to note that the main triangle on the 28" frame was fillet-brazed.


----------



## Elnutty (Feb 2, 2017)

It's 26" for sure !!! But the frame geometry is funky compared to a 26" varsity I had before !!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 2, 2017)

Well, That may have been what I had,I remember it being blue? I'm going to ask my local Schwinn expert when I can get there.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 2, 2017)

Well,according to my local expert,a gentleman that worked at a local Schwinn shop for many many years and was trained by Schwinn and now sells a lot of old ones.  Schwinn did make a 27 inch e/f frame. I thought so, because I bought one from him as I stated above. He also mentioned the 28 inch continentals, he said they were prone to cracking


----------



## Elnutty (Feb 2, 2017)

This one is going up for sale soon need to make some room for bikes I have stored at my buddy's house !


----------



## momo608 (Feb 2, 2017)

[QUOTE="PCHiggin, post: 682125, member: 1653" Schwinn did make a 27 inch e/f frame.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 2, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Well,according to my local expert,a gentleman that worked at a local Schwinn shop for many many years and was trained by Schwinn and now sells a lot of old ones.  Schwinn did make a 27 inch e/f frame. I thought so, because I bought one from him as I stated above.




Unless you can provide a pic of the frame with a tape measure I'm going to say with near 100% confidence that your "expert" simply measured differently than Schwinn. For example a 28" Continental frame would measure around 27" from the center of the crank to the top tube vs. 28" to the top of the seat tube (which is how Schwinn measured). In other words it is entirely common for people to post measurements of Schwinn frames which differ from Schwinn specifications. All it will take is a few pics of a frame with a tape measure to prove me wrong. If you had an actual 27" EF frame that would be a one-off custom that nobody has seen except you and your "expert". If it really does exist I'd love to see that, so *please* post some pics and prove me wrong.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 3, 2017)

Metacortex said:


> Unless you can provide a pic of the frame with a tape measure I'm going to say with near 100% confidence that your "expert" simply measured differently than Schwinn. For example a 28" Continental frame would measure around 27" from the center of the crank to the top tube vs. 28" to the top of the seat tube (which is how Schwinn measured). In other words it is entirely common for people to post measurements of Schwinn frames which differ from Schwinn specifications. All it will take is a few pics of a frame with a tape measure to prove me wrong. If you had an actual 27" EF frame that would be a one-off custom that nobody has seen except you and your "expert". If it really does exist I'd love to see that, so *please* post some pics and prove me wrong.



You know,You're probably right.Lets just let it go at that.I know I had a 27" frame but it was long ago,it could have been a different model,who knows? This gent is indeed an expert,he may have misunderstood me.NBD here,no egos,OK? Thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 3, 2017)

Elnutty said:


> Yeah the top bar is 36" I'm 6'5" and I can barely ride it !



I don't want to bug you,but did  you measure from the C/L OF THE CRANK  to the TOP OF THE SEAT TUBE? The 36" height you mentioned piqued my curiosity. Thanks much.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 3, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> I don't want to bug you,but did  you measure from the C/L OF THE CRANK  to the TOP OF THE SEAT TUBE? The 36" height you mentioned piqued my curiosity. Thanks much.



36" is the stand over height.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 3, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> 36" is the stand over height.



I know but thanks for posting.I'm done here


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 4, 2017)

Well,Just one more thing,My 26" E/F Conti and Fillet Brazed S/T have a 35" stand over? This one is 36?


----------

